# ACNL vs ACNH: Advantages of each game



## Alolan_Apples (May 5, 2020)

Although ACNH is still getting updates to becoming a full game, I would like to talk about what ACNH did right and what did ACNL did right.

The questions for you to answer are:

1) In what ways is ACNH better than ACNL?
2) In what ways is ACNL better than ACNH?


----------



## tajikey (May 5, 2020)

1) Terraforming
2) Diving


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (May 5, 2020)

1) ACNH is better (for me) because my wife couldn't tolerate the tedious nature of NL (fruits not stacking, super tiny inventory, the way you decorate your storage worked/looked, decorating your house, ect) but she tried ACNH and likes playing it. Not as much as me but she turns it on every other day even if I'm not playing.

2) I liked the mini games.


----------



## lucyhannahg (May 5, 2020)

1) new horizions allows so much more creativity, and the possibilities (tbh due to new technology and ideas) are so much more varied! those fantasy dream suite towns we all visited can be so much more detailed and cooler!
2) bigger house rooms.


----------



## Feraligator (May 5, 2020)

1) NH:
Terraforming
Much, much less restrictive
Freedom moving almost anything anywhere
Graphics

2) NL:
Minigames
Variety of buildings
Better house (indoor)
Huge range of furniture sets


----------



## alitwick (May 5, 2020)

1) NH is a HUGE graphical improvement over NL. The museum is just stunning in the new game compared to the others. Terraforming and having the freedom is put down plots and move them whenever you want is such an awesome feature! I remember the pain of a new villager putting their plot RIGHT on your custom path In NL. That was true pain.

Unlike NL, I like that you can move your shops and museum wherever too and that they’re IN your island instead of being isolated from it. You can make their proximity as convenient as you want to. 

2) I do miss the wider variety of both furniture and exterior customization in NL. Re-Tail too.

I’m still getting used to the weird room sizes in NH too. I miss the bigger rooms in NL.


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 5, 2020)

Here's my opinion:

1. Ways that NH is better than NL: You don't have to worry about villagers moving without telling you. You can put houses and buildings wherever you want so they don't take out your flowers or orchards or paths. The game is gorgeous in HD. Gathering resources and crafting is fun. You can put furniture and items outside. Villagers actually do things like reading books and exercising rather than just wandering around. You can drop items on paths. No grass wear.

2. Ways that NL is better than NH: Game was released in finished, non-glitchy state with all events and characters and things already included. Touchscreen controls for inventory and making patterns and typing. Free online connectivity to other players. Lots of amazing furniture items that you can customize in every possible way as soon as you have just one of them. Crossover amiibo villagers. Puzzle League and Desert Island Escape. Universal storage and ADB accessible in other people's towns. Perfect fruit.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 5, 2020)

NH: Outdoor furniture and more customization for the outdoor space.

NL: Way better music


----------



## cainhurst (May 5, 2020)

New Leaf was pretty much finished from release. You had to unlock various tools and shops as always, but most everything was available to you. Also have to agree that the music was better.

New Horizons has that pathing tool though. Love that. It's made that aspect of town design so much easier.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 5, 2020)

NH: I pretty much love everything in NH. It's probably my favorite AC in the series. But compared to NL, I'd say: better graphics and sound effects, better villager dialogue and interactions, better NPC dialogue, better music, more innovative and game-changing features like terraforming, exterior decoration, fencing, paths, etc; better interior decoration method, better Saharah wallpapers and floorings, better features overall (including long "lost" features from GCN and WW), and a long etc.

NL: furniture variety, more online multiplayer features, villagers inviting you over and playing hide and seek.


----------



## stitchmaker (May 5, 2020)

ACNH- Terraforming, placing furniture outside and moving trees/building closer.  Not worrying about villagers moving all the time.

ACNL- Tools that don't break and one time gold tools.  Island is better.  Rental tools, summer time all the time, catching bugs/fish and tours.  Rare bugs appearing less.  Tarantulas during the winter in ACNH???  Finishing museums taking more time and not easy to complete.  More shops and dream suite.  

With the update in ACNH I hope we get some more PWP. The Nook Miles PWP are limited and everyone has the same ones only a different colour.


----------



## Clock (May 5, 2020)

ACNL
-Unbreakable tools except for the non golden axes
-Diving
-Better hair colors and furniture
-All summer island
-Copper and Booker
-Hide and seek
ACNH
-Relocation and terraforming
-Placing furniture outside
-More clothing options
-Better graphics


----------



## moon_child (May 5, 2020)

NH : No grass deterioration. Game doesn’t punish you for playing too much. No plot resetting. Game doesn’t make you hate villagers for ruining your town plans. No PWP farming. You can decorate your town without relying on whether villagers will suggest a project to you, if at all. Decorating is much more efficient. You can put things where they actually need to be without Isabelle telling you they need a one space buffer around each and every PWP. Streetlights can now be put beside benches like they actually are in real life and they don’t look off unlike in NL where they had to be two spaces apart all around which ends up looking weird. Landscaping is a breeze. Trees can be moved, saplings and flowers and bushes can be bought in bulk and you can landscape an area in a few minutes or hours. In NL, Leif sells you one sapling and two bush starts per day. And then the next day, the stock is different. Landscaping a tiny little garden can take literal months. Saplings, bushes and flowers no longer die on dead spots. Remember getting only one sapling per day and two bush starts and when you planted them, two of them died the next day because...dead spot? So you had to wait another few days until Leif sells the same kind of bush again so you can get  ummm...two more? Ugh. That stuff was made of nightmares. Balloons aren’t limited to balloon furniture anymore. I’ve never used my slingshot as much as I used them in NH. I’m actually excited to open up a balloon present now. In NL, I never used my slingshot more than five times cause it’ll just be another one of those tacky balloon furniture. I don’t like them in my house. Or ever. Pietro can have them, I don’t care. The campsite now works like an actual campsite! You can invite anyone who’s staying over if you like them even if you have a full town. Yey! In NL, the campsite was just a decoration the moment you get a full town. I don’t even go in when I get a visitor when I have a full town because what’s the point? So I could break my own heart if it’s a dreamie and I can’t do anything about them being in my town cause it’s full? No thanks. I refuse to hurt myself. Terraforming! ‘Nuff said. This is just simply the most revolutionary feature of NH. Giving us the freedom to mold and create our island and it’s landscape unique to our own quirks and likings. It’s like giving us the right to a hacked town legitimately. It’s amazing. The ability to move buildings where you want it when you want it. The ability to change your looks when you want it. You’re never stuck with anything in NH. It’s easy not to fuss over small things because they can be changed anytime. Mistakes and regrets can easily be fixed anytime because nothing is permanent save for the RS, river mouths and airport. Inventory space is bigger and gets bigger relative to the size of your house as it should be. Alive villagers. Villagers interact with stuff around them, objects and other villagers. They use the island amenities. They greet their neighbors while walking by. They eat. They sing. They exercise. They have hobbies and their own unique personalities underneath their general personality group. They even have memories. They’re just more alive now than ever. And they don’t move without your permission. Remember combing your town all over and talking to villagers over and over just to find out who’s rumored to be wanting to move and being anxious it might be your fave villager? Ain’t nobody got time for that! Looks like I could go on and on all day. Obviously, I find NH more suited to my play style than NL in a BIG way. I’m more of a comfort over style kinda person and I love that they focused on gameplay improvement in NH more than anything. I could care less about missing buildings and NPCs because they don’t add any value or improvement to how efficiently I play the game anyway. They’re just...there. So I’m not one to cry over some of those being absent in NH.

NL : Dream Suite. It’s exciting getting to tour towns without having to actually go there. It’s just less hassle because it can be done anytime and without the need to coordinate with other people. Diving. It’s fun to swim sometimes. That’s about it for me personally. In all other aspects of the game, I’m much happier with NH.


----------



## Edge (May 5, 2020)

1. NH doesn’t have grass deterioration, move whole trees, villagers don’t randomly move their house on my hybrids or fruit trees, diys and customization, terraforming, villagers sit, sing, read, exercise, etc, graphics, Sahara’s wallpapers and floors are much more interesting, hairstyles can be changed by using a mirror, how the wardrobe displays clothes for me to try on, easier mechanics for decorating interiors of houses, decorating with items outside, also we can have items positioned closer together than we could in NL.

2 NL has some better hourly music, more fruit( I miss bananas), more multiplayer games, Kapp’n


----------



## Aleigh (May 5, 2020)

1) Flick

2) Resetti


----------



## WynterFrost (May 5, 2020)

Off the top of my head
1. Graphics, clothing options, being able to change your appearance whenever you want for free (though I do miss Harriet)
2. Tools don't break, house exterior customisation isn't locked behind house expansions


----------



## mirukushake (May 5, 2020)

NH: better ways to get villagers, graphics, putting furniture outside, crafting, no more grinding **** mini-games, visitors can't do as much damage to your island, terraforming, better character customization, villagers explore the island themselves (reading, catching bugs, etc)

NL: more furniture choices, better music, Dream Suite, locker/ABD access in other towns/on the island, infinite use tools


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 5, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Although ACNH is still getting updates to becoming a full game, I would like to talk about what ACNH did right and what did ACNL did right.
> 
> The questions for you to answer are:
> 
> ...



1) ACNH - Better graphics, the villagers have more varied animations that make them feel more real, can play on TV or handheld, MUCH more customization, enjoy that NPCs visit more often (even if there's less right now), and in general it feels like there's more to do in a single day. But most of all - no grass deterioration and no villagers moving out without notice!
2) ACNL - Has more villagers (the collaboration villagers), more furniture sets, some of the mini-games are pretty fun (I'm actually talking about Desert Island Escape and Puzzle League here, not the island mini-games), tools don't break, Dream Suite

Some of those better about NL things should be coming to NH eventually. At least, I hope so.


----------



## xara (May 6, 2020)

acnl:

• dream suite
• the roost
• furniture sets
• npcs (dr. shrunk, pascal, etc)
• swimming & diving
• tortimer island
• 8x8 rooms
• unbreakable tools

acnh:

• terraforming
• furniture outside
• being able to choose/relocate houses and buildings
• mystery islands
• dodo codes
• being able to report players
• better graphics


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2020)

I can't think of a single thing I preferred in _New Leaf_ over _New Horizons_. This game is a massive improvement and corrected all the things that would irritate me in the previous game(s).


----------



## kasane (May 6, 2020)

new leaf had the beautiful town ordinance so weeds would stop growing and prevent flowers from dying. while in new horizons flowers won't wilt, there is no way to stop weeds growing unless you covered up every single space with a pattern or something on it and that is really annoying 

more difficult to visit other people's island as you need to get their dodo code, dunno why dream suit isn't in new horizons it was very effective

i like the extra inventory space in new horizons but please for the love of god let us stack flowers and trees


----------



## StarlitGlitch (May 6, 2020)

In New Leaf I've had the beautiful ordinance for the longest time and now my entire town is covered in flowers.  There's only a few spaces without anything, like between carnations I want to crossbreed and where I have paths.At one point I started trying to sell them but I stopped.

I don't want that to happen in my NH town, so it seems like I'm going to have to be more diligent about keeping flowers in check.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 6, 2020)

I thought Dream Suite in NL was kinda pointless but now I see why it’s needed again. 


kasane said:


> new leaf had the beautiful town ordinance so weeds would stop growing and prevent flowers from dying. while in new horizons flowers won't wilt, there is no way to stop weeds growing unless you covered up every single space with a pattern or something on it and that is really annoying
> 
> more difficult to visit other people's island as you need to get their dodo code, dunno why dream suit isn't in new horizons it was very effective
> 
> i like the extra inventory space in new horizons but please for the love of god let us stack flowers and trees


----------



## alpacac (May 6, 2020)

I really love the extended creative freedom we get outside in ACNH! I always saw many pretty cottagecore ACNL towns back in the day which I loved, but I was also sad cause I knew I could never get the same experience without cheating/breaking the game (or whatever they did) and I was reluctant to do that. Now I can make my town pretty normally with no risks at all! :'D


----------

